# LR3 plug-in importing the contents of a Facebook folder?



## JET (Sep 21, 2011)

A friend has almost completed the Project 365 (one photo a day) and will be on holiday in the final week. She has no laptop so can only access another computer to upload her photo of the day hopefully into the 365 folder as created in LR3. When she gets home the FB 365 folder will have new photos but LR3 will be out of date. Is LR3 able to sync to that folder on FB (with the additional photos) and import any new photos therein? I suspect not but wondered if anyone had looked into this. Is there a workaround? Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2011)

That's quite a project!  No, LR won't be able to import photos from FB.  Will she be saving the photos on the memory card or on another drive such as a USB stick?


----------



## JET (Sep 22, 2011)

The project has been very worthwhile, with the help and critique of experienced photographers from our regional club via FB, this lady is now producing some stunning results. Yes, she can save any photos she uploads to FB onto a USB stick during her time away. I presume then the best is to import those into LR3 once she is home and add them to the 365 publish collection. But to republish will delete any comments etc connected to the photo on FB... how can she trick LR into thinking they are already published? Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2011)

I believe the built in FB plug-in doesn't let you fool it, but Jeffrey's one might.


----------



## JET (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion. I will search for the plug-in by Jeffrey.


----------

